# Got a new issue for the group!



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Day or two after I get my car back from 63k service I got the following SES warning:

P323F = Manufacturer Controlled DTC

WTF is it now????:dunno:

My Garmin won't reset it, so it must be real.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Flyingman said:


> Day or two after I get my car back from 63k service I got the following SES warning:
> 
> P323F = Manufacturer Controlled DTC
> 
> ...


I guess you have probably also wondered the same, but something is now wacky with your traction control mechanism? Artifact from your accident damage?

BTW, where do you guys get the "P" prefix in your codes? When I read with my Burger Motorsports scanner thingy, I just get 4 hex codes (e.g., 323F). What's the P mean?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Could be. I'll have to bring it back to the dealer and let them advise. I have a fully warranty on the original repair, but doubt the DTC was affected by my front end love tap!

I found one thread where someone with a JBD3 was complaining of getting this same code, he thought it was from his tune but never concluded what it was.

I have no idea what the P is, other than pissed off???:rofl:

So glad I got the extended warranty!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

My guess is either defective sensor(s) or control computer. Repair won't be cheap.

Maybe we should start a pool to pick what the repair $ comes in at?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Flyingman said:


> Day or two after I get my car back from 63k service I got the following SES warning:
> 
> P323F = Manufacturer Controlled DTC
> 
> ...


This is an generic OBD code. To get the BMW code, you need to use a cable and a software like this one: http://bimmersoftware.com/products


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

What Montr said. The Garmin is saying there is a code that it doesn't know. DTC means diagnostic trouble code.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Flyingman said:


> I have no idea what the P is, other than pissed off???:rofl:
> 
> So glad I got the extended warranty!


The first letter defines the overall "system" the code applies to, e.g., "P" means it is a Powertrain code, as opposed to "B" Body, "C" Chassis, or "U" Undefined.

Second Digit - Code Type The second digit identifies whether the code is a generic code (same on all OBD-II equpped vehicles), or a manufacturer specific code. 0 = Generic (this is the digit zero -- not the letter "O") 1 = Enhanced (manufacturer specific)

Third Digit - Sub-System The third digit denotes the type of sub-system that pertains to the code 1 = Emission Management (Fuel or Air) 2 = Injector Circuit (Fuel or Air) 3 = Ignition or Misfire 4 = Emission Control 5 = Vehicle Speed & Idle Control 6 = Computer & Output Circuit 7 = Transmission 8 = Transmission 9 = SAE Reserved 0 = SAE Reserved

Fourth and Fifth Digits These digits, along with the others, are variable, and relate to a particular problem


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Penguin said:


> The first letter defines the overall "system" the code applies to, e.g., "P" means it is a Powertrain code, as opposed to "B" Body, "C" Chassis, or "U" Undefined.
> 
> Second Digit - Code Type The second digit identifies whether the code is a generic code (same on all OBD-II equpped vehicles), or a manufacturer specific code. 0 = Generic (this is the digit zero -- not the letter "O") 1 = Enhanced (manufacturer specific)
> 
> ...


Good info. But my Burger Motorsports scan device that I bought along with the JBD only gives me four hex digits ranging from 0-F (i.e., 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,A,B,C,D,E,F). I guess all my codes must be the 'P' type for powertrain. I have encountered one or two codes that begin with a zero meaning "generic" I guess. Where can one get his hands on the master BMW list? Typically I just do an internet search on the code and invariably some believable search result pops up.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Hex is a different designation all together. Searching online is good. If there's no answer you could use the endtuning converter and then search for a generic answer. They also have code lists but the latest DDE rendition they have is DDE 6 so lots of DDE 7 codes are missing.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, was waiting for the second shoe to fall, and it did.

Got the P0401 code this afternoon on my way home: "Exhaust Gas Recirculation "A" Flow Insufficient Detected.

I'm assuming this relates to the EGR.

I'm dreading the prognosis!:yikes:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

These problems sure aren't going to help convince US customers to buy BMW diesels. Are Audi diesel owners experiencing these same issues? If not, why? Aren't they using the same technologies? I hated to part with my d but am convinced now that I made the right decision. I did not have an extended warranty and wasn't going to shell out the $3500 that BMW wanted to extend it for 2 more years or 50K miles.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

The engine management light code of P323F represents a fault for the monitoring of the fuel injection rate. The information for the code was provided from All Data. The fault description defined for this code is:

"Monitoring of calculated injection correction quantity. The diagnostic trouble code is logged when the total correction quantity minus the current value for the base correction quantity rises above the limit value calculated based on the current operating point (limit value roughly 25 mg, depends on injection quantity and actual air mass). The monitoring function covers the injection quantities for all cylinders and is determined using the lambda factor. The EGR rate is used in an attempt to compensate for the deviation in the injection quantity."

Too much fuel for the injector(s) (bad tune), dirty or faulty injector(s), or dirty air mass meter. By any chance, do you have a tune installed? Because I do, and I get these sporadically (once or twice every 1000 miles or so under nearly identical conditions). I am currently working with the company that installed it but let's just say this is a tough one to diagnose.

But if the EGR rate is altered as a result it's no surprise you are now getting a code related to it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed explanation. I don't have a tune.

The first code cleared for a short while today then returned, and then shortly after I got the EGR Flow code.

I'm worried it may be carbon buildup but haven't noticed any changes in MPG, etc....

I'll schedule a drop off at the dealer, let them sort it out. My Garmin wont reset them.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

rmorin49 said:


> These problems sure aren't going to help convince US customers to buy BMW diesels. Are Audi diesel owners experiencing these same issues? If not, why? Aren't they using the same technologies? I hated to part with my d but am convinced now that I made the right decision. *I did not have an extended warranty and wasn't going to shell out the $3500 that BMW wanted to extend it for 2 more years or 50K miles*.


Compared to the potential cost of repairs, the $3,500 for peace-of-mind would have been a nano-second decision for me. I purchased an extended warranty (non-BMW) that provides coverage out to 84 months from date of purchase (10/30/2020) or an extra 60,000 miles (whichever comes first) with $100 deductible. Price was ~$3,500. I haven't found a replacement for the lb-ft surge + the mpgs, so, it was keep the d or compromise. I chose to keep the d. Time will tell if I made the correct decision.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. I don't have a tune.
> 
> The first code cleared for a short while today then returned, and then shortly after I got the EGR Flow code.
> 
> ...


Please post the results. Curiosity overwhelms.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, please post. Because the tuner (ETG - ecu tuning group dealer) suggested I check the mass air meter and perform an induction cleaning to get rid of carbon buildup. So I did. And guess what? I still get the CEL. My mechanic thinks it's the tune. It's very aggressive towards the top end, probably to post big gains to sell tunes to suckers like me. But the low end is sacrificed and thus still has turbo lag (it spins up more and then gives you a bigger kick after a delay). He suggested going with Autologic (a reputable company) which is what he uses. But they don't have one available for my vehicle yet (I am told they are working on one).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Uhhh... this morning the SES light was cleared and didn't come back on.

My Garmin still registers the two codes so they must just be in memory now, not active.

I noted my cooling fan was blowing when I pulled into my garage last night, so assume that was a DPF regen cycle, but then I also noticed it running again when I pulled into my work garage after my normal commute which certainly was enough time for a regen cycle to complete. I was in heavy traffic the last few miles so maybe the car was hot and it was just the normal radiator fan just cooling down.

Again, I don't notice anything else unusual.

I'll see what awaits me when I drive home this afternoon. If all is good, no SES, etc... I'll keep on keeping on!:drive:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Uhhh... this morning the SES light was cleared and didn't come back on.
> 
> snip...
> 
> I'll see what awaits me when I drive home this afternoon. *If all is good, no SES, etc... I'll keep on keeping on!*:drive:


I was kind of hoping you were going to take the car in to the dealer. Curiosity about long term operation in the absence of tunes and what-not.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you!:eeps:

I did not register anything on my commute home this afternoon, and no DPF regeneration cycle fan noted.

I'm not planning to take it in if it has cleared itself. But I am most convinced there is something else going on and the third shoe is about to fall.

This saga will continue at a later date!:yikes:


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Then try this: When the car has been running for a few minutes (not quite fully warmed up), drive up a hill (or on ramp), and about half-way, give it a kick like you need to merge quickly. Let us know if your light comes back on.



Flyingman said:


> Sorry to disappoint you!:eeps:
> 
> I did not register anything on my commute home this afternoon, and no DPF regeneration cycle fan noted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK,

Not many hills in Florida but we do have on ramps.

What will this demonstrate if I get the light again? That the problem is somehow related to load?


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

No hills around here either. So the on ramp after I leave work is the only place where I have seen and been able to reproduce this code. Just seeing if it has to do with sudden increased load when the car is not completely warmed up. It's very peculiar.



Flyingman said:


> OK,
> 
> Not many hills in Florida but we do have on ramps.
> 
> What will this demonstrate if I get the light again? That the problem is somehow related to load?


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

sirbikes said:


> No hills around here either. So the on ramp after I leave work is the only place where I have seen and been able to reproduce this code. Just seeing if it has to do with sudden increased load when the car is not completely warmed up. It's very peculiar.


Perhaps coincidentally, but maybe not, that situation is exactly the catalyst for a pair of codes I have experienced twice. After having driven quite a while, stopped for a few minutes at a store, came back out, started up, and when pulling out into traffic, goosed it real good. This is equivalent to putting a load on it when not completely warmed up. But....in my case it is going into limp mode (engine power reduction) with the JBD turned up full blast. Same cause, different effect.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried goosing it on the on ramp and merging into left lane.

Nothing is showing up now.

I'll keep an eye out but won't panic, yet.:thumbup:


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I repeated my test, leaving work, the car is on for only a few minutes before having to boot it onto the highway ... turn left onto the on ramp and go from 0 to 75-80. It happened a bit later after I was already at cruising speed, but I knew it would. I can tell when it's going to throw one. Only because it needed a bit more time to warm up. So I turned the tune down to 5 from its stock 6 position, just because I am tired of seeing the light. If it happens again, the box is coming out.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

anE934fun said:


> Compared to the potential cost of repairs, the $3,500 for peace-of-mind would have been a nano-second decision for me. I purchased an extended warranty (non-BMW) that provides coverage out to 84 months from date of purchase (10/30/2020) or an extra 60,000 miles (whichever comes first) with $100 deductible. Price was ~$3,500. I haven't found a replacement for the lb-ft surge + the mpgs, so, it was keep the d or compromise. I chose to keep the d. Time will tell if I made the correct decision.


Would you share the name of the EW company that you use? Thanks!

I'm considering GEICO Mechanical Repair Insurance (add-on).


----------



## dr_dirtg (May 10, 2015)

I just got these same codes... but only after I cleaned my intake from build up tar.
Prior to this csr drove fine, everyonce a while would go in limp mode, but would not drop a code.
Eventuslly limp mode would happen almost every time I would push it hard.
Still no codes though.
So I decided to clean out the intake. 
After doing that I reassembled everything and fired her up, let it idle for 30min with a few random revs.

Then I took it for a spin, and now I cant even put throttle down more than 1/4 of the way. It goes into limp mode.
I do have a boost guage installed and it reaches only 15 psi before shutting down. 
Normally she runs at 25-30psi.

Any one have any ideas?


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

After my intake was cleaned I got a code for one of the sensors -- boost pressure sensor I think. I replaced it and everything was good. I guess some crud got on it.


----------



## dr_dirtg (May 10, 2015)

sirbikes said:


> After my intake was cleaned I got a code for one of the sensors -- boost pressure sensor I think. I replaced it and everything was good. I guess some crud got on it.


I removed it before cleanin the manifold.

Im worried some of that dried up sludge **** did not get on my injectors...

I will get a new fuel filter this wed, hopefully.that solves the problem, although I am doubting it.


----------

